# Craftsman II GT 18 Update



## GT18Owner (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi all!! Colton here. Giving you an update on he restoration of my Great Grandpa's 1989 Craftsman II GT 18. Due to some health problems with my grandmother, I had to slow down for a little bit. Here recently, I finally blocked back up. I took the original motor apart due to lack of compression, and come to find out, it had cracked heads, and even the block was cracked on the inside. So, I bought another motor for it, the EXACT motor that is supposed to power this particular model of tractor, which is a Briggs and Stratton 18 HP Opposed Twin Horizontal Shaft. I have to rebuild this motor, which I am in the process of doing. I ordered some new gaskets, new carb assembly, new heads, new rings, new valve assembly, new spark plugs, and nwew oil seals. Slowly but surely, it is coming along and taking shape. I have also ordered the ORIGINAL plunger button, BRAND NEW, off of eBay. Sears discontinued it, but I found it brand new on eBay, and it screwed right on the attachment lift lever. I also ordered new decals from clickitandstickit.com, and I am very satisfied with how the decals look. I will post a link to the decals in the comments. I changed over to another grille style for this tractor. I am using the grille off of a Craftsman III 20 HP Garden Tractor. This is the one where the lens is not split in the middle. I repainted the grille, and put the grille decals on. Looks BRAND NEW. Any qeluestions or comments, feel free. ☺☺��


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

How about some PICS ???
LOL!


----------



## GT18Owner (Apr 6, 2016)

There's pics of the grille. Haven't finished everything else yet. ☺


----------

